

Absolute OpenBSD, 2nd Edition - ghshephard
http://nostarch.com/openbsd2e

======
ghshephard
The following quotation alone should get this book by any user of OpenBSD -

"The definitive book on OpenBSD gets a long-overdue refresh." —Theo de Raadt,
OpenBSD Founder

